# Kimber Kimpro TAC mags...



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the Kimber "Kimpro TAC mags"...?

Pro's & Con's...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard they are pretty good. But actually, I'd just get any mags and replace the insides w/ Tripp Research rebuild kits, if it were me.


----------

